# Searching for transcriptions / arrangements



## cjr3559 (Nov 17, 2007)

Hello all,

My name is Chuck, and I am new to this forum and already have posted in a few threads.

I have a question, and I wasn't sure where to put it, so here it goes:

Is there a place on the net that lists all transcriptions that have been published? I have an idea of a piece I would like to arrange for Piano and Cello, but I don't want to proceed if it's already been done before.

If anyone can direct me to a source, it would be appreciated!

Thanks,

Chuck


----------



## Oneiros (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm not sure about any lists, but you could try a google search for the piece and any transcriptions.

Probably easier to just do it yourself though.


----------

